# lady lost phone in USA uber news



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Sorry if wrong thread, lady loses phone while in a uber, probably one of you lol, wants uber to compensate her, doesn't at all blame herself for losing her phone, it's ubers fault

https://i.stuff.co.nz/technology/106318456/my-advice-dont-leave-your-phone-in-an-uber


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Classified said:


> Sorry if wrong thread, lady loses phone while in a uber, probably one of you lol, wants uber to compensate her, doesn't at all blame herself for losing her phone, it's ubers fault
> 
> https://i.stuff.co.nz/technology/106318456/my-advice-dont-leave-your-phone-in-an-uber


In the article she says that she accepts responsibility for leaving her phone in the car. Her complaint seems to be that Uber's process for reporting such losses is time consuming and not effective.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I left my phone in an Uber once...ONCE. Because I thought my exbf had it and apparently he put it on the seat in between us but didn’t tell me.

I borrowed the hotel’s computer, logged into my iCloud and PINGED my iPhone with a msg saying please call the hotel at xxx, I was just in your Uber.

Lady swung back in less than 5 mins, I tipped her the max in the app ($20) because I didn’t have cash on me.

Another time I had left keys (very important because I already lost the work keys once and it caused 15 pple to have all new keys) and so I msged the Uber driver who didn’t speak English, and was able to get my keys the next day. Tipped him in cash $10 and because I’m pretty sure he didn’t do the lost item thingy, $15 in app.

This is totally different from when I took a cab in Vegas. Found out my wristlet got dropped behind. Called the cab company. Yup. Guessed it. Never heard from them again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tell


Classified said:


> Sorry if wrong thread, lady loses phone while in a uber, probably one of you lol, wants uber to compensate her, doesn't at all blame herself for losing her phone, it's ubers fault
> 
> https://i.stuff.co.nz/technology/106318456/my-advice-dont-leave-your-phone-in-an-uber


 Tell her to stand in front of SELF DRIVING CAR
and her phone will be along shortly . . .



Older Chauffeur said:


> In the article she says that she accepts responsibility for leaving her phone in the car. Her complaint seems to be that Uber's process for reporting such losses is time consuming and not effective.


EXACTLY HOW DRIVERS FEEL !

ABOUT RETURNING ITEMS !

TIME CONSUMING AND NON EFFECTIVE TO PROFITS !!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Classified said:


> it's ubers fault


Not it's not. It's the driver's fault. Just ask Uber. 
The driver  has most likely been permanently deactivated already.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Not it's not. It's the driver's fault. Just ask Uber.
> The driver  has most likely been permanently deactivated already.


 Uber Passengers
Are like the Baby in the High Chair

Throwing a Bowl on the floor
Expecting you to PICK IT UP 
EACH TIME.
UBER IS THE ENABLER.

Its all FUN & GAMES

TILL DRIVERS QUIT PLAYING !

Adult PASSENGERS

SHOULD GROW UP !

We understand they can not manage a car and its responsibilities
But
HOLD ONTO PERSONAL ITEMS !

Cry Babies !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Classified said:


> Sorry if wrong thread, lady loses phone while in a uber, probably one of you lol, wants uber to compensate her, doesn't at all blame herself for losing her phone, it's ubers fault
> 
> https://i.stuff.co.nz/technology/106318456/my-advice-dont-leave-your-phone-in-an-uber


This is the relevant part: _"Are we customers being shortchanged a level of service and care for the sake of saving a few dollars?"_

Well, yeah...Uber doesn't just pay the drivers crap so the drivers don't care about your phone. They also save money using bots and cheap 3rd world labor for customer service.

It's great, cheap, and convenient...until something goes wrong. Then you find out how the drivers feel.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I know exactly how this woman feels. I went to the local nuddie bar a few weeks ago and lost $300 in some girls G-string. Man was I pissed. I called management the next day to see if anyone found my money and turned it in.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Y


SEAL Team 5 said:


> I know exactly how this woman feels. I went to the local nuddie bar a few weeks ago and lost $300 in some girls G-string. Man was I pissed. I called management the next day to see if anyone found my money and turned it in.


You didnt but any $800.00 bottles of Champagne did you ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Y
> 
> You didnt but any $800.00 bottles of Champagne did you ?


Hell no! I go to Walgreens and spend 800 pennies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

That


SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hell no! I go to Walgreens and spend 800 pennies.
> View attachment 255130


 The 3 Liter bottle ?
Cheaper at Wal Mart


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> That
> 
> The 3 Liter bottle ?
> Cheaper at Wal Mart


To be honest though. When I drink and that is a very very rare occasion I usually hit the good stuff.








18 year old Jameson. That's some smooth sh*t right there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> To be honest though. When I drink and that is a very very rare occasion I usually hit the good stuff.
> View attachment 255135
> 
> 18 year old Jameson. That's some smooth sh*t right there.


Glenlivet or Glenfiddich with maybe a splash of " Tonic Water".
The Quinine sweetens it up a little.

Shooters with beer calls for warm Crown Royal or Barenjaeger.

( theyve done away with the old basket bottles !)

Ive had bartenders allergic to bees who could die from splashing a drop of this while pouring.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Not it's not. It's the driver's fault. Just ask Uber.
> The driver  has most likely been permanently deactivated already.


Of course, it's anyone's fault but the person who lost it, I can't believe someone wants compensation for something they lost, I hope insurance denied her claim for a replacement,


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Glenlivet or Glenfiddich with maybe a splash of " Tonic Water".
> The Quinine sweetens it up a little.
> 
> Shooters with beer calls for warm Crown Royal or Barenjaeger.
> ...


 A local watering hole here decided to stop carrying this Barenjager stuff. So they had shot specials . . . $2 shots. I think I finished their stock all by myself lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

As SOON as I discover something in my car that doesn't belong to me -- I put it in the nearest mail box. The ringing sound echo's as I drive away. 
From then on out its like: "Phone? what phone? Don't have a phone. Never saw a phone."


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

From the comment section: 

"UBER. Unbelievably Bad Experiences Regularly"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Leaves her phone in an Uber, wants Uber to give her free ride credits. I think I'll leave my phone in a bank and then ask for free money. What a moron.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

The author raises some very valid points.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> To be honest though. When I drink and that is a very very rare occasion I usually hit the good stuff.
> 18 year old Jameson. That's some smooth sh*t right there.


Smooth as a baby's bottom, or so my dad used to say.
He was born and raised in Ireland till he was about eight. The more he drank of that stuff, the more Irish brogue came out. He'd get all rosy cheeked, and laugh, and sing dirty sailor ditties. My favorite was the one about "Barnical balls the sailor". He knew hundreds of stanza's, and I never heard the same one twice. 
I will never forget the time him and the parish priest got drunk. I was only about ten or so, but, seriously, to see this Irish protestant and an Irish Catholic priest get hammered ... "Yer a pretty decent guy for a Catholic - must be the Irish in ya." 
They don't make men like that any more.



Demon said:


> The author raises some very valid points.


And, what's that ... Uber sucks?
I guess there's still some people out there that don't know it ...


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I left my phone in an Uber once...ONCE. Because I thought my exbf had it and apparently he put it on the seat in between us but didn't tell me.
> 
> I borrowed the hotel's computer, logged into my iCloud and PINGED my iPhone with a msg saying please call the hotel at xxx, I was just in your Uber.
> 
> ...


You need to learn to be more responsible with your things


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> A local watering hole here decided to stop carrying this Barenjager stuff. So they had shot specials . . . $2 shots. I think I finished their stock all by myself lol


I bought a case once.
I have 3 bars who stock it just for me.



Daisey77 said:


> A local watering hole here decided to stop carrying this Barenjager stuff. So they had shot specials . . . $2 shots. I think I finished their stock all by myself lol


German Bees work very hard to make that stuff !


----------

